# New DBZ Movie Releasing in 2015



## avengedZC (Jul 16, 2014)

Akira Toriyama is working on a new DBZ movie slated for 2015, more details here : http://dragonballzkai.net/new-dragon-ball-z-movie-announced/


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 16, 2014)

Still haven't seen Battle of Gods.......is it any good???


More Goku and Master Roshi is always a Good thing


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 16, 2014)

Japan is just going to milk this series to death, aren't they?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Japan is just going to milk this series to death, aren't they?


 
Just like many video game companies keep milking our favorite series to death. ;P


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 16, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Just like many video game companies keep milking our favorite series to death. ;P


 

Dragonball Z takes it to a whole other level though. It's like over. . . y'know. . .


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Dragonball Z takes it to a whole other level though. It's like over. . . y'know. . .


 
Nappa: OVER 9000???
Trust me, worse series has been milked to death. And I'm pretty sure you can name a few. XD


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh wow another one.

Why the hell not just make a new series already, hell, Heroes uses newly produced animation for its advertisement purposes.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 16, 2014)

It is not over until there are as much movies as the series has episodes XD


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 16, 2014)

Youkai said:


> It is not over until there are as much movies as the series has episodes XD


 
DB - 153
DBZ - 291
DBGT - 64
DBK Pt. 1 - 98
DBK Pt. 2 - 48/69

So... kinda like 675 films until then. lol

I'm pretty sure that One Piece is going to hit a thousand episodes so for Toei to do 600+ films of Dragon Ball Zeeeeeeee it's probably no biggie since it makes a ton of cash for 'em.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 16, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> DB - 153
> DBZ - 291
> DBGT - 64
> DBK Pt. 1 - 98
> ...


 

Well, if you cut out all the padding, filler, repeated exposition, and yelling, you're down to about 20 total. It's not undoable.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 16, 2014)

Hopefully it's just as funny Battle Of Gods. It's the only DBZ movie that I ever enjoyed.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 16, 2014)

I just hope they make more of these out of it....


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 16, 2014)

I can never stop enjoying DB - DBZ, I could watch it over and over no problem. EXCEPT DBGT >->
Also didn't Toriyama say this was gonna be more like a continuation from the end of the series or something like that.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 16, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Still haven't seen Battle of Gods.......is it any good???
> 
> 
> More Goku and Master Roshi is always a Good thing


 


It was horrible. I definitely prefer GT to it. Kinda actually wish GT was canon after seeing BoG.

Then again I actually enjoyed GT and am one of the few who actually knows that SS4 is stronger than SSG.

Hopefully this takes BoG off the "canon list", and hopefully it'll put in Time Patrol Trunks. That'd be awesome. 

The game Dragonball Online was considered Canon for sometime, and it was so cool. That'd be a good "DBZ Future".


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 19, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Still haven't seen Battle of Gods.......is it any good???
> 
> 
> More Goku and Master Roshi is always a Good thing


Its terrible.



Spoiler



Its one of those leisure movies where the bad guy really isn't such a bad guy afterall. It starts with Bigbad enjoying tea and cakes with DBZ gang n frienz while he waits for Goku to power up. Goku powers up in the most cringe-worthy way possible (it involves a mother and child gag moment), they fight for 10 minutes, and then big bad wins and gives Goku a life lesson of sorts and leaves them in peace.


 
Its that bad. You know how like DBZ villians are total dicks to everyone and then Vegeta gets owned and Goku saves the day regardless if he's really dead or not? Well its not that.

But Vegeta gets owned in a new type of way. He bitches out like a bitch instead of getting his ass kicked like a different kind of bitch. I know Vegeta is my favorite, but man does he get slapped around alot. He never has a moment where he just wins...


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 19, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> It was horrible. I definitely prefer GT to it. Kinda actually wish GT was canon after seeing BoG.
> 
> Then again I actually enjoyed GT and am one of the few who actually *knows that SS4 is stronger than SSG.*
> 
> ...


 
wait, people believe SSJG is stronger than SSJ4? I always considered SSJG to be more like SSJ3.5, sure its powerful but its no SSJ4


----------



## avengedZC (Jul 23, 2014)

via: http://dragonballzkai.net/dragon-ball-z-2015-movie-teaser-video/


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 23, 2014)

I already knew about this since I'm the biggest DBZ fan ever hope to see Super Saiyan God Vegeta appear in this movie


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 23, 2014)

f9232275 said:


> wait, people believe SSJG is stronger than SSJ4? I always considered SSJG to be more like SSJ3.5, sure its powerful but its no SSJ4


 
The strongest warrior is Brawlee he has a power of 10 trillion hence why he didn't even show up in _Battle of Gods_ or in this one as he'd wipe everyone else off their existence.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 23, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The strongest warrior is Brawlee he has a power of 10 trillion hence why he didn't even show up in _Battle of Gods_ or in this one as he'd wipe everyone else off their existence.



Broh-lee* (pronunciation) 

And it depends entirely how much he's trained, as with any saiyan  He just never runs out of ki. SS4 still pwns SSG.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually to be honest, Broli (how it's properly written) he's just an insane over the top maniac which Toei Animation made up for the Z films trilogy featuring Broli.

You know which are the three worst Z films? With Broli.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 27, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Japan is just going to milk this series to death, aren't they?


The japanese government has no relation to DBZ.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 27, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> The japanese government has no relation to DBZ.



Exactly my friend in any case I'm practically dying to know who they brought back to life in this movie


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 27, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Actually to be honest, Broli (how it's properly written) he's just an insane over the top maniac which Toei Animation made up for the Z films trilogy featuring Broli.
> 
> You know which are the three worst Z films? With Broli.


 


No, it's Broly. Unless of course, you're a white male with a neckbeard attempting to act like a japanime guy. It's like people who call "Super Saiyan", "Super Saiyajin", which is EXTRAORDINARILY nerdy and obnoxious if you're not Japanese, as well as FROM Japan (Or wherever the show was created...). It's weird, dood.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2014)

Broli is the proper name written in English for him and the dubname is "Broly" which FUNimation gave him. Though honestly, no one gives a shit about Broli because he's a dipshit who's always pissed and has no reason to be brought up to the Dragon Ball World ever again.

It's like the case with the moronic "Frieza" and the official name Freeza, you can prefer the dubtitles but when it comes down to it the official names/terms are a bit different from what you'd expect from your English dub.

Spanish, French, Portuguese, etc use the proper terms and names except for the English, well, I'll give FUNimation for trying to correcting some of their mistakes through Kai, which they corrected the "9000" to "8000".

By the way, you're welcome to visit Kanzenshuu community. It's the best Dragon Ball forum for DB fans.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 27, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Broli is the proper name written in English for him and the dubname is "Broly" which FUNimation gave him. Though honestly, no one gives a shit about Broli because he's a dipshit who's always pissed and has no reason to be brought up to the Dragon Ball World ever again.
> 
> It's like the case with the moronic "Frieza" and the official name Freeza, you can prefer the dubtitles but when it comes down to it the official names/terms are a bit different from what you'd expect from your English dub.
> 
> ...


 

"Broly" is still correct. Don't be 'that guy'.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 27, 2014)

From dragon ball wiki website.

Official name:- Broly
Alternative name:- Broli, Brolli, Brolly, Buroli, Broccoli etc....


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> From dragon ball wiki website.
> 
> Official name:- Broly
> Alternative name:- Broli, Brolli, Brolly, Buroli, Broccoli etc....


 
Oh god you just visited one of the worst turd Dragon Ball websites, not to mention it's very inaccurate.

Any intelligent Dragon Ball fan would know it's for the best to avoid that shitty wiki.

If you want to know anything about Dragon Ball then Kanzenshuu is where you should get your info from.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 27, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Oh god you just visited one of the worst turd Dragon Ball websites, not to mention it's very inaccurate.
> 
> Any intelligent Dragon Ball fan would know it's for the best to avoid that shitty wiki.
> 
> If you want to know anything about Dragon Ball then Kanzenshuu is where you should get your info from.


 
This one?  ===> http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Broly

Other website.... I don't know OR just say the movie about Broly.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes that Dragon Ball Wiki where they steal info from Kanzenshuu and then state as "someone" and even then they manage to get it wrong.


----------



## Kane49 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> "Broly" is still correct. Don't be 'that guy'.


 

Its Saiyajin in the german dub as well as in several european dubs, stop hating on things you don't even understand.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 6, 2014)

Cant be worse than the last movie


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 6, 2014)

Kane49 said:


> Its Saiyajin in the german dub as well as in several european dubs, stop hating on things you don't even understand.


Saiyan. Dont be that guy. And chill with the insults. They're unbecoming.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2014)

Kane49 said:


> Its Saiyajin in the german dub as well as in several european dubs, stop hating on things you don't even understand.


 

Congratulations, you know enough about Dragonball Z's translated names to be an Anal Alan about it.

I hope it was worth it.


----------

